# I would love to see....



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

....some puppy pics! So Ant, Lestorm(esp. Huey), Olliewood, Hooch, and whoever else whose names I haven't mentioned...
_Give some up for us_


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

KEIRA:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

STARLITE


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is Peanut


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Keira looks like a golden pin-up girl in that first pic!
And Starlight....well, if a pup had looked up at me with that sweet face and those eyes, it would have been all over!
Thanks!

You have only 9 days to rest till we expect some new pupper pics, right?


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Sweet peanut....:smooch:


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy at 10 weeks. I swear she's been wet her whole life


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Where's Daisy's fishy? Or is that why she's giving you that look? Great pic


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Let's see what I can do


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

> Where's Daisy's fishy? Or is that why she's giving you that look?


She didn't know about fish then but it sure looks like she knew something was missing !! LOL


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

ACC, that is an absolutely phenomenal picture of Starlite. Such beauty!

Am I crazy, or can we really see the Bloodhound line in your golden?


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I found some oldie goldies....
1- Loocie's littermates
2- Loo
3- Sadie and M&M
4- Sade-aka Miss Grace and dignity


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Start out with an alien dog. One of Mrs Hooch's Standard poodle pups.
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y8/TheHooch/Picture07108.jpg

Laurel and Haley as pups
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y8/TheHooch/LaurelandHaleybush.jpg

I know I know she is huge. LOL Laurel at 6 months
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y8/TheHooch/DSC07456.jpg

Cash and Gracie the little blind girl we gave a pup to.
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y8/TheHooch/GracieandJohnnyCash.jpg

Baby Brooke at 3 months
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y8/TheHooch/21e9b019.jpg

Another alien standard poodle pup
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y8/TheHooch/DSC00106.jpg

past pup
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y8/TheHooch/Mags2.jpg

Scarlet having a last moment with a pup we delivered

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y8/TheHooch/Sayingbye.jpg

Solitary moment with Mama
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y8/TheHooch/Motherlylove.jpg

I think that should be enough tocure a fix. LOL

Hooch


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Hooch, I'm in sweetness overload! And a little teary over a couple of those.....you're pretty handy with the camera, buddy!
Thank you


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

Heck, I think I have a few layin around here:


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

More! more!
Thank you everyone for wonderful pictures. They brought a smile to my face.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Here Mb .... Know you would want to refresh your memory....


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

AWWW, and AWWWW - I know you favor the goldens just the teeny tiniest bit (lol), but your poodle pups are adorable!



TheHooch said:


> Start out with an aline dog. One of Mrs Hooch's Standard poodle pups....
> 
> 
> I think that should be enough tocure a fix. LOL
> ...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Thanks Mylissyk but as you guess I love poodles so much I devoted a whole page tothem on my website. First one to find it gets 100 bucks. ROFLMBO But thanks for the compliment. Wish I could say I loved them when I was practically giving them away last week and still have ONE left. Yuck!!!!!!!1

Hooch


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

This is one of my favorites of Oakly when he was a little smaller than he is right now.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I love all these baby pics! Thanks for sharing them with us!

Here are a few of my fav puppy pics ... ohhhhh, how fast they grow up.


----------



## GoldenPaws2 (Dec 8, 2006)

aaaaaaaawwwwwww look at these beauitful lil butter babys they are all sooooo sweet


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

i thought the purpose of this thread was to help STOP the urge to want another puppy not make it WORSE!!!! =)

Everyone's puppies are SOOOOOOO cute!! Makes me want another one. =(


----------



## Lizzy&Sparky (May 3, 2007)

Great puppy pics everyone.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

George(Ant, you should really try to take a few more pics of that boy!),
Abbie:smooch: , 
Oakly(so soft in this pic), 
Tucker(look at his eyelashes!), 
Ozzy(sweet pool puppy)
....PURE PUPPY PERFECTION!
What great pics to wake up to! Thanks, guys!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Here ye go Maribeth, the first 3 are of Fred, don't know which one is him in the basket, but he's in there, and I suspect he's one of the 2 looking away.
Amd last but not least is that young Tom, 7 weeks old and the first week I brought him home.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Last but not least.. ..Fred was such a sweet bear, and Tom is my polar bear golden....Thanks, Dave....
PS. Tom would've made me open my checkbook ON THE SPOT if I saw him as a pup.....:


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

some Carson puppy pics....




































first time in the snow









cuddling with his "cousin"


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

look at that little Carson in all that snow, haven't seen that much snow since I was a kid.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

davebeech said:


> look at that little Carson in all that snow, haven't seen that much snow since I was a kid.


that was up at my in-laws cabin Thanksgiving weekend....we had 3 ft!! It was awesome, and Carson just loves playing in the snow!!!


----------



## olliewood (Jan 17, 2006)

never to young to chew slippers







what you doing?







puppy pile







someday I'll be as big as you


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Olliewood, that last one is priceless!!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

****--a whole LOT of beautiful puppydom in these pics.


----------



## olliewood (Jan 17, 2006)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> Olliewood, that last one is priceless!!!


It's a really blurry picture but I had to keep it. It's hard to believe in just a few month George will be as big as Ollie, at the moment I have my :crossfing that I wont find the right home for him, and I'll get to keep him along with either Izzy or Jazz; all the others have perfect homes lined up for them (maybe they will adoped me too) but I havent been able to find George a home I'm happy with. shhh he's the one I have bonded with:curtain:


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

olliewood said:


> but I havent been able to find George a home I'm happy with. shhh he's the one I have bonded with:curtain:


well....no wonder.....


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh my gosh, you guys; all the pictures are gorgeous! I'm enjoying looking at them...

I don't think I had ever seen a pic of Oakly when he was that little before


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Awwwwww...I want another puppy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Here's some of Jester as a wee pup...sniff...


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

what the heck is wrong with me? i know not to click on a thread about puppy pictures!


----------



## Bacon (May 14, 2007)

Yay! An opportunity to post a pic of my little guy meeting some new friends.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

wow.. u guys make it hard not to want a new puppy now...lol..


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

This has turned into the BEST puppy pic thread! You all posted some phenomenal pics! Jester, Carson, Ollie, Bacon....just beautiful pups!


----------

